# Accurate battery life?



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just wanted to see if anyone has figured out a way to get accurate battery readings without having to reboot? Its no fun seeing I have 70 percent left then rebooting and seeing I only have 40 percent left. Yes I have calibrated the battery.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Just wanted to see if anyone has figured out a way to get accurate battery readings without having to reboot? Its no fun seeing I have 70 percent left then rebooting and seeing I only have 40 percent left. Yes I have calibrated the battery.


This is one thing that has blown my mind since getting this phone and running custom ROMs on it. It makes no sense what so ever.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

That issue seemed to go away for me once I switched to CM.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

skinien said:


> That issue seemed to go away for me once I switched to CM.


On CM I would still have this issue but it would be less, maybe inside the ~5% area. But, for my own reasons I am trying to avoid AOSP ROM's, which may at this point be the only fix, which I accept. Just was wandering if anyone has found something out.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> On CM I would still have this issue but it would be less, maybe inside the ~5% area. But, for my own reasons I am trying to avoid AOSP ROM's, which may at this point be the only fix, which I accept. Just was wandering if anyone has found something out.


To be specific, I get about a 2 - 3 percent drop when I reboot on CM but I'd assume that is expected. It takes more power to start things up rather than keep them idle.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

skinien said:


> To be specific, I get about a 2 - 3 percent drop when I reboot on CM but I'd assume that is expected. It takes more power to start things up rather than keep them idle.


Yeah CM7 is much better on this than Sense ROMs I have been on in the past. I used BAMF Stripped 1.8 for a long time and every reboot I'd loose 15%+ and then it would seemingly stay at that % for a while to catch up I guess.



miketoasty said:


> On CM I would still have this issue but it would be less, maybe inside the ~5% area. But, for my own reasons I am trying to avoid AOSP ROM's, which may at this point be the only fix, which I accept. Just was wandering if anyone has found something out.


What ROM are you currently running?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> What ROM are you currently running?


Gingeritis 1.3 (With the Sense 3 addon pack) at the moment.


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Gingeritis 1.3 (With the Sense 3 addon pack) at the moment.


Sence get the vm notification bug fixed?

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------

